# [iBook G4] Disque dur changé -> non détecté



## [MGZ] Shralldam (17 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Je sais que je ne suis plus très actif sur le forum, mais j'aurais aujourd'hui vraiment besoin de l'aide de quelques avis éclairés.

J'ai accepté de prendre en charge la réparation de l'iBook G4 (le 14" tout blanc) d'une collègue. Après enquête, il s'est avéré que le disque dur était complètement HS (hurlements au démarrage). J'ai donc acheté un disque dur Seagate de 160 Gb (5400 rpm) que j'ai substitué au Toshiba 40 Gb d'origine. J'ai bien regardé : apparemment rien ne permet de déterminer si le disque est maître ou esclave, pas de cavaliers aussi bien sur l'ancien que le nouveau. Hop, j'ai rebranché consciencieusement le tout, non sans peine (ceux qui ont déjà démonté un iBook G4 comprendront) et le problème survient : après avoir démarré depuis un disque d'installation de Mac OS X et lancé l'utilitaire de disque, ce dernier ne détecte pas le Seagate...

Loin de moi l'idée d'être présomptueux, mais je suis convaincu d'avoir bien rebranché tous les connecteurs et ce, sans les abîmer (l'opération complète démontage/installation/remontage m'a bien pris une après-midi entière, je voulais pas me louper sur ce coup). L'un d'entre-vous aurait-il une idée lumineuse ? Le disque est-il incompatible (ce dont je doute pourtant) ?

Merci d'avance à tous pour vos opinions !


----------



## Alycastre (17 Mai 2008)

C'est celui là ? ...
Dans les compatibilités, ils ne parlent pas du iBook ....  
En règle générale, je jette un oeil sur les infos fournies par Mactracker et je vais sur le site de Macway, car ils détaillent les disques en fonction des machines .


----------



## tonio08 (17 Mai 2008)

L'ibook n'a pas un connecteur IDE et non SATA?


----------



## Alycastre (17 Mai 2008)

Les modèles compatibles vendus par Macway
Et ils sont IDE/PATA/ATA ....


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (17 Mai 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses !

Oui, il s'agit bien d'un disque dur IDE (et non SATA). N'ayant pas accès au disque à cet instant (il faut redémonter tout l'iBook), je regarde sur la facture et il est indiqué : SEAGATE disque dur 160Go 2.5" 5400 rpm -  8Mo... Pas d'indication sur une quelconque série ou modèle.

Peut-être ai-je naïvement cru qu'un disque de la même norme et au même format pouvait passer dans l'iBook... Je me suis simplement rendu au magasin d'informatique le plus proche. Au pire, je crois que je suis bon pour une réouverture complète de l'iBook (bigre)...


----------



## Alycastre (17 Mai 2008)

[MGZ] Shralldam;4679607 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il s'agit bien d'un disque dur IDE (et non SATA). N'ayant pas accès au disque à cet instant (il faut redémonter tout l'iBook), je regarde sur la facture et il est indiqué : SEAGATE disque dur 160Go 2.5" 5400 rpm -  8Mo...


Tu es sûr ? parce que le lien que je t'ai donné plus haut, fait référence à un disque étrangement similaire au tiens et je ne pense pas que Seagate commercialise deux disques différent de cette nature .Il se trouve être compatible uniquement: "Mac Mini Intel | MacBook | MacBook Pro 15 pouces | MacBook Pro 17 pouce "


----------



## guiguilap (17 Mai 2008)

Suivant la génération et la fréquence du processeur, il est possible que le iBook G4 de ta collègue ne supporte que des disques durs de 128 Go maxi.


----------



## laf (17 Mai 2008)

Il ne faut pas non plus exclure la possibilité que le DD neuf soit HS. Ca m'est arrivé récemment avec un Fujitsu Siemens neuf. On a du mal à y croire mais après retour au magasin pour échange, tout s'est ensuite très bien passé.


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (17 Mai 2008)

Merci pour vos remarques. Je crois que je n'ai pas le choix : même en mode Cible (target), le disque n'est pas détecté. Je vais donc devoir à nouveau démonter la bestiole... Une fois le disque ressorti, je vous donne plus d'infos.


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (18 Juin 2008)

Je reviens sur ce sujet que j'avais lancé un mois plus tôt. J'ai eu beaucoup à faire entre deux et comme la collègue n'était pas trop pressée, j'ai pu mettre la bidouille un peu de côté.

J'ai ressorti le disque dur de l'iBook et je l'ai connecté au contrôleur IDE d'un boîtier externe USB 2.5". Je l'ai formaté depuis une autre machine (en prenant bien garde de créer une partition bootable pour PowerPC), et ô miracle, après être retourné à l'intérieur de l'iBook voici le disque dur enfin reconnu par le CD d'installation de Mac OS X ! Réinstallation impeccable, et ça démarre sans problème.

Moralité : formater le disque dur AVANT de le mettre dans l'iBook.

Encore merci à tous pour vos réponses !


----------



## MamaCass (18 Juin 2008)

Ca devait être le schéma de partition qui n'était correcte. (Carte Apple pour PPC et GUID pour MacIntel)

Je me demande bien en quel format il était à la sortie d'usine ??

Et pourquoi il était reconnu avec l'utilitaire via le DD externe et pas en interne ?


----------



## guiguilap (18 Juin 2008)

Oui, enfin très content pour toi et ton collègue !


----------



## biquet82 (23 Juin 2008)

j'ai eu le même problème, après formatage du disque dur plus de souci...


----------



## chim (21 Juillet 2008)

Moi ce que j'avais fait, c'est qu'avant d'ouvrir l'ibook, j'y avais inséré le dvd de tiger. Changement du DD (Seagate, 250 Go), puis formatage au demarrage depuis le DVD d'install.


----------



## 3zig (8 Janvier 2009)

[MGZ] Shralldam;4679607 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos réponses !
> 
> Oui, il s'agit bien d'un disque dur IDE (et non SATA). N'ayant pas accès au disque à cet instant (il faut redémonter tout l'iBook), je regarde sur la facture et il est indiqué : SEAGATE disque dur 160Go 2.5" 5400 rpm -  8Mo... Pas d'indication sur une quelconque série ou modèle.
> 
> Peut-être ai-je naïvement cru qu'un disque de la même norme et au même format pouvait passer dans l'iBook... Je me suis simplement rendu au magasin d'informatique le plus proche. Au pire, je crois que je suis bon pour une réouverture complète de l'iBook (bigre)...



Bonjour à tous, j'étais sur le point de changer de disque dur sur mon G4, disque dur d'un macintel, d'un macbook pro 17 pouces, quand je suis tombé sur votre discussion qui m'a troublé ! 
Ma question est simple (comme j'espère que ce sera possible) : Un disque SATA 2,5" de 160 Go et 7200 Tours peut-il être mis sur un iBook G4 ? Help (je suis tout excité à l'idée de pouvoir booster ma machine... le pourrai-je ?) 
Avant de patienter devant mon écrann dans l'attente de vos réponses, je vous souhaite à tous une Merveilleuse Année 2009 !!!!!!
MLR


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Janvier 2009)

Non seulement des disque IDE= PATA dans les iBook


----------



## da capo (8 Janvier 2009)

de toutes façons, les connecteurs IDE et SATA sont si différents qu'il est impossible de se tromper.
comme avec avec les différents type de barrettes de mémoire.


----------

